# Private Pistol Sale



## SmithDerek16

Afternoon-

I have a model 442 .38 spcl i am selling to a freind....better worded, i have one that i would like to sell to a freind. 

How is a private sale of a pistol administered? 

He is not a CPL holder, but can and will obtain a PPP to complete the sale...he is 21+

We are both local so there is no shipping, but do we need to have the sale handled in front of an FFL dealer?

In the fog on this one guys, please help


----------



## WoW

Just have him get the permit to purchase and complete the transaction at your kitchen table. 

After that...it is his baby.


----------



## gunsngolfn

WoW said:


> Just have him get the permit to purchase and complete the transaction at your kitchen table.
> 
> After that...it is his baby.


100% correct,did a couple like that myself.


----------



## SmithDerek16

unlike a public dealer sale, he will need to send another copy back to the county sheriff?


----------



## tallbear

SmithDerek16 said:


> unlike a public dealer sale, he will need to send another copy back to the county sheriff?


There are four parts to the purchase permit that will need to be filled out (all the same).

Buyer gets one, seller gets one and two copies go back to the sheriff. You can mail them in or return them in person.

New own must have his copy with him while transporting that firearm for the first 30 days.


----------



## 7iron

Is the purchase permit 4 parts also? Does he still need the transfer form?

I'm confused.


----------



## tallbear

7iron said:


> Is the purchase permit 4 parts also? Does he still need the transfer form?
> 
> I'm confused.



There is no "transfer form". Even if no money changes hands a purchase permit is used to change ownership of the handgun.


[SIZE=-1]*6. What are the steps necessary to purchase and legally possess a pistol in Michigan without a concealed pistol license? *
MCL 28.422  The prospective purchaser must successfully pass (70% or more) a basic pistol safety questionnaire and obtain a License to Purchase, which is valid for 10 days, from the local law enforcement agency. The purchaser must sign a notarized sworn statement that they meet the Michigan qualifications to purchase/obtain a pistol. At the time of the purchase, the purchaser and the seller complete the form. The License to Purchase, must be returned in person or by certified or first class mail to the local law enforcement agency within 10 days. 

[/SIZE]

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,...tml#Pistol_Registration__Purchase____Transfer


----------



## 7iron

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Petronius

7iron said:


> Is the purchase permit 4 parts also? Does he still need the transfer form?
> 
> I'm confused.


The transfer form I believe you are referring to is the FFL Form 4473. This is only filled out when buying a firearm from a dealer holding a Federal Firearm License (FFL). Private sales or transfers in Michigan are not governed by Federal law, only by state law. Others here have given you the proper procedures. It is simple and easy. The seller now only signs and prints his name. The rest of the info is about the handgun and buyer.


----------



## bronc72

There is a 'transfer " form that a dealer fills out if a dealer purchases the gun. A private seller doesn't use that form. Just fill out the application to purchase permit.


----------



## frznFinn

Did they do away with the fee and am I correct in thinking you don't have to bring the actual gun back for a check?


----------



## Petronius

frznFinn said:


> Did they do away with the fee and am I correct in thinking you don't have to bring the actual gun back for a check?


The safety inspection was done away with in Jan 2009. You no longer take the handgun back for that. Therefore, you do not get the green safety inspection card. The fee was also eliminated, but since you need to have your signature notarized, they can charge you for that.


----------



## DRHUNTER

Go here and you can print out the necessary forms if you want.http://www.michigan.gov/msp Sorry I didn't realize tallbear already posted this site.


----------



## frznFinn

yep...10 dollar fee for notarizing...guess it'll wait till tomorrow I forgot to grab some cash...trading my dad my cz52 for a ruger 22...can't wait


----------



## tallbear

frznFinn said:


> yep...10 dollar fee for notarizing...guess it'll wait till tomorrow I forgot to grab some cash...trading my dad my cz52 for a ruger 22...can't wait


DON'T SIGN THE PERMIT AT THE POLICE STATION!!! If you do, you must have it notarized there.

They can not "require" you to have it notarized by them. You can get it notarized for free at your bank.


----------



## frznFinn

tallbear said:


> DON'T SIGN THE PERMIT AT THE POLICE STATION!!! If you do, you must have it notarized there.
> 
> They can not "require" you to have it notarized by them. You can get it notarized for free at your bank.


...thanks for that info!


----------



## Petronius

DRHUNTER said:


> Go here and you can print out the necessary forms if you want.http://www.michigan.gov/msp Sorry I didn't realize tallbear already posted this site.


The only form that the state police has online for non-dealers is the RI-060 - Pistol Sales Record for CPL holders. You can not print out a RI-010 Application and License to Purchase a Pistol online.


----------



## JeffOYB

petronius said:


> The only form that the state police has online for non-dealers is the RI-060 - Pistol Sales Record for CPL holders. You can not print out a RI-010 Application and License to Purchase a Pistol online.


(Old thread, classic question.) 

Ah, so many say how simple it is... But I still have questions! 

So say I'm selling a pistol to a non-dealer. He brings me his permit-to-buy, which he got from his local police. I print and sign my name. I believe it was said it's 4-part. I get a copy, he gets a copy and there are two others. Do buyer and seller each mail a copy to police? To their respective police? ...The seller to where he had it registered. ...And the buyer to where he now does have it registered? I want to get it clear about what the seller must do. It seems that in a previous answer the seller only had to sign/print. I want to clarify what the seller must do. Thx!


----------



## MEL

JeffOYB said:


> (Old thread, classic question.)
> 
> Ah, so many say how simple it is... But I still have questions!
> 
> So say I'm selling a pistol to a non-dealer. He brings me his permit-to-buy, which he got from his local police. I print and sign my name. I believe it was said it's 4-part. I get a copy, he gets a copy and there are two others. Do buyer and seller each mail a copy to police? To their respective police? ...The seller to where he had it registered. ...And the buyer to where he now does have it registered? I want to get it clear about what the seller must do. It seems that in a previous answer the seller only had to sign/print. I want to clarify what the seller must do. Thx!


Seller needs to sign it. Buyer takes care of the rest, it's on him to send in the paperwork to police.


----------



## JeffOYB

Thank you! (I also searched some more and found other newer threads in the Legal section.)


----------

